# Kenton National Flea Market.. This weekend



## Boxerkidd (Mar 7, 2010)

For anyone interested...
The Kenton Flea Market is going on this weekend
August 13th, 14th and 15th...
There is alot of outdoorsman type of stuff there.. I.E. Guns, Archery and fishing.
This has typically been a good place to find a good deal or two. 
I know you are allowed to bring stuff with you and trade, or sell also.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wheres kenten located


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow didnt know that still went on. I imagine it has tamed down from 25 yrs ago what a place.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

www.kentonnational.com

It will be a little different but worth checking out!


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

used to go there 25 years ago.....for the big dog breeders, coonhounds.. beagles. watch the water races..... I can go to Flea markets all year long around here.. too bad..would have been cool to go like the old days.. Guess I'll stay home and go to Rodgers or Hartville flea markets.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep I miss the cock fights!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Does anyone know what prompted the changes to eliminate the the trials, and water races? That is what that whole event was founded on.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

The insurance and I heard they got popped for gambling. I know they didn't have it last year due to not paying property taxes.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i went there as a kid with my dad to see the dog trials. also i remember gun sale's dog's for sale and cage's of puppies lot of greyhound mixed coonhounds. it seemed a little crazy of an atmosphere for a kid. probably been 40 years ago.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

They held the water dog trials at the Allen County Fairgrounds last year after they decided to not do it in Kenton.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

gone to this for many years till they stopped last year.kenton is located in hardin co.go south out of kenton on st.rt. 31 to st.rt. 292 on the right.follow south about 5-6 miles.sits on left side of road.you can't miss it.


----------



## Fishcally Irresponsible (Mar 11, 2006)

Went to Kenton every year for over 20 years.
When Eddie Ross died the whole place went down hill fast.
Too bad, Kenton was always a good place to wheel and deal.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Dog trials are still on labor day at the Allen County Fairgrounds. We went last year and enjoyed it. Slightly more family-friendly atmosphere.

Kenton is concerts and flea market only. Don't bring any animals either.


----------



## adowellus (Jul 11, 2010)

save your $10 i went yesterday afternoon and there was not many vendors maybe a 1/4 of what there use to be


----------



## Summit (Dec 27, 2009)

I just got back from there. This was my First and Last time. Should have been only $2 Admission.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree. 10 bucks for what?? A concert at 8pm? 2 or 3 would have been a fair price.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I am glad I am not there now! this rain is rediculous!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Eddie Ross is rolling over in his grave knowing what his kids has done to this awesome event. I doubt it will ever recover. They lost sight of the fact it was the conn hunter, and hunting/shooting in general that made that event what it was. All the $5.00 per bundle sock dealers in the world will never change that.


----------



## Swimdog-runner (Aug 27, 2010)

auglaizewader said:


> Dog trials are still on labor day at the Allen County Fairgrounds. We went last year and enjoyed it. Slightly more family-friendly atmosphere.
> 
> Kenton is concerts and flea market only. Don't bring any animals either.




well the water races are at allen county fairgrounds But last year they Did put on a 2 day private field trial (only saturday and sunday) at kenton grounds over laborday weekend, I drove by there after I was done racing at lima to see if anything was going on (and they had stuff set up for the field trial, and one food stand up by where the dogs used to be auctioned off and loaded on the bus)

also heard through the grapevine by racing buddies that private non publisised field trials Can be put on on the old conlsolation grounds on the county road Behind kenton Nationals

so guess they just cut out the trials being made public cause I had "heard" they were concwerned they were going to have trouble with PETA I guess because when it was last open in 2008 somone had either brought in some dogs that wrre "skinny" or soemone complained about that and they were worried over getting in trouble and the hassle over it

(and by the way I Do Love max's water races he did a teriffic job on that*love your logo from last year too max* Very nice grounds there and setup great flea market too and food)


----------



## Swimdog-runner (Aug 27, 2010)

Captain Kevin said:


> Eddie Ross is rolling over in his grave knowing what his kids has done to this awesome event. I doubt it will ever recover. They lost sight of the fact it was the conn hunter, and hunting/shooting in general that made that event what it was. All the $5.00 per bundle sock dealers in the world will never change that.


 you got it, I was out talking to gun dealers and **** hunters in the woods the Orginal traders row from the "old days" and they said the same thing

"it was Guns and Dogs what made Kenton National (Not the flea market)


also the old playing cards in the "Big Valley" building down from the swim pit

that was all closed after some time went by


all the stuff that was fun and what made the **** dog trials what it was is no more

what is everyone thinking?

I made a song up about this(anyone who wants to record or make this please do)

it was going to be like a cartoon hounddog picking a guitar and here are the words:

"Dont change the kenton that we know

the one that we've come to love so

the pickin and a grinnin the dog bettin and a winnin

dont change the kenton that we know"


----------



## Swimdog-runner (Aug 27, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> The insurance and I heard they got popped for gambling. I know they didn't have it last year due to not paying property taxes.


I heard that too there was a bit more as to why but cant mention it here least one hting I heard, I did hear some money got stolen and thats whay the property taxes didnt get paid


shame they sold Trans-sippi cause of the taxes

that wasa great place too we put on a couple field trials there after it was closed back in 2006

(if we could get use of the grounds (myself and some water racing friends would clean it up and put on our own water race but guess the "big wheel" from stanly steamer(wess bates *not sure if thats him or not*) "suposidly" bought the place, I dont know 100% thats all I could find out)

it was his mothers place but if she'd put the grounds in her kids names theyed not had to pay as much taxes (or so I was told)


----------

